

A Run-down of Free Software Project Hosting Sites - fogus
http://changelog.complete.org/archives/1123-free-software-project-hosting

======
davidw
He doesn't mention much, if at all, which of these things are open source and
which aren't. Some of these things can be hacked on, and some can't: what you
see is what you get.

That could potentially be important, for some uses/users.

------
karanbhangui
I know this is a thread for free project hosting, but my team recently started
using <http://repositoryhosting.com> for a cool, flat rate of $6 a month, and
it's heaven.

Note: not affiliated in any way.

------
garnet7
With Launchpad's "Blueprints" and "Answers" project subpages, it looks like
they just want to be different for its own sake. I think they should use the
regular names for those subpages.

------
mshafrir
Unfuddle should certainly be on this list.

------
kingkilr
I use github for hosting all of my projects right now, but I've been writing
my own software in my spare time and I can't wait to migrate, doing everything
for yourself brings some really nice advantages.

------
hackernews
sadly Assembla is left off the list, a personal favorite.

